# Happy Test Month



## youngmotivatedengineer (Oct 1, 2017)

Happy test month to my fellow test takers this session.  As you're finishing your prep, make sure you also take them to learn your calculator and what it can do for you. For example, the casio has a function solver, which can come in handy to save some time as well as avoid possible math errors during the exam when trying to solve for a variable using a multistep process.


----------



## ptatohed (Oct 2, 2017)

Great advice.  I remember when I started studying for the FE, I decided to take one whole study day and dedicate it to going through my calculator's manual.  Matrices, equation solver, storing variables, conversions, integration, differentiation, degree-minute-seconds, etc. (back then I was able to use a TI-89).  Moral:  know your calculator well!


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 2, 2017)

Less than four weeks, everyone! You've all got this.

Review what you think you still need to work on. Tab everything you think is relevant now, if you haven't been already, to save yourself the time from having to do this the last week before the exam. At the very least, don't study the last night before the test! Just load your car up, eat a good dinner, and try to get a good night's sleep.

You're all almost there!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Oct 2, 2017)

Ugh!  I am alternating between freaking out and being angry right now!  We are getting slammed at work - they aren't requiring mandatory OT - yet.  I am trying to get good study time in at home.  I've reached the point where I need to sit and do a million practice problems and all I want to do when I get home is curl up and take a nap.


----------



## youngmotivatedengineer (Oct 3, 2017)

ptatohed said:


> Great advice.  I remember when I started studying for the FE, I decided to take one whole study day and dedicate it to going through my calculator's manual.  Matrices, equation solver, storing variables, conversions, integration, differentiation, degree-minute-seconds, etc. (back then I was able to use a TI-89).  Moral:  know your calculator well!


Must have been before they knew the full power of the TI89 and how you can write programs to automate problems.


----------



## youngmotivatedengineer (Oct 3, 2017)

leggo PE said:


> Less than four weeks, everyone! You've all got this.
> 
> Review what you think you still need to work on. Tab everything you think is relevant now, if you haven't been already, to save yourself the time from having to do this the last week before the exam. At the very least, don't study the last night before the test! Just load your car up, eat a good dinner, and try to get a good night's sleep.
> 
> You're all almost there!


This was my problem last exam. Had horrible sleep the night before,  woke up almost every 30 minutes afraid I was going to over sleep my alarms and not make it to the test in time. I was good in morning but worn out by mid afternoon.  This time I'm staying at my parents house about 15 minutes from test site vs. The 1hr+commute from my house.


----------



## youngmotivatedengineer (Oct 3, 2017)

When packing references for exam, think about the weather.  For April exam it was raining out and I had an open crate for my references.  Luckily I have 2 girls and had a spare Tsum Tsum blanket in the car. This time I'm deffinately bringing a rolling luggage.

For this exam also be prepared for snow. When I took FE exam, we cam out to about 2-3 inches of unshoveled snow/slush on the ground. It won't be fun trying to walk through this while also carrying references if it's open and would be getting wet in snow. 

I saw people with just a binder, multiple extra large luggages or even a full sized hand truck packed with boxes. Don't be scared thinking that people will make fun of you for bringing a luggage bag to the exam.


----------



## User1 (Oct 4, 2017)

vhab49 said:


> Ugh!  I am alternating between freaking out and being angry right now!  We are getting slammed at work - they aren't requiring mandatory OT - yet.  I am trying to get good study time in at home.  I've reached the point where I need to sit and do a million practice problems and all I want to do when I get home is curl up and take a nap.


go home curl up and take a nap some nights. at least once a week. tell your manager / supervisor (if mandatory OT comes up) that you need to not work OT until exam day. they should be supportive of your professional goals. you can do this. make sure you take care of yourself though, you can't pass the exam if you're too sick to get up and go sit for it.


----------



## User1 (Oct 4, 2017)

youngmotivatedengineer said:


> This was my problem last exam. Had horrible sleep the night before,  woke up almost every 30 minutes afraid I was going to over sleep my alarms and not make it to the test in time. I was good in morning but worn out by mid afternoon.  This time I'm staying at my parents house about 15 minutes from test site vs. The 1hr+commute from my house.


I stayed close to site too. definitely helped my nerves. also having your parents available to make sure you get up is hopefully a relief as well. good luck!


----------



## User1 (Oct 4, 2017)

youngmotivatedengineer said:


> When packing references for exam, think about the weather.  For April exam it was raining out and I had an open crate for my references.  Luckily I have 2 girls and had a spare Tsum Tsum blanket in the car. This time I'm deffinately bringing a rolling luggage.
> 
> For this exam also be prepared for snow. When I took FE exam, we cam out to about 2-3 inches of unshoveled snow/slush on the ground. It won't be fun trying to walk through this while also carrying references if it's open and would be getting wet in snow.
> 
> I saw people with just a binder, multiple extra large luggages or even a full sized hand truck packed with boxes. Don't be scared thinking that people will make fun of you for bringing a luggage bag to the exam.


yes. bring whatever makes life easier for you going to/from the exam. if you finish early and want to leave early, this will make sure you're not causing a loud distraction to others upon departure, as well. I brought a 360 rolling suitcase and was very glad i did.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Oct 5, 2017)

Backpack with maybe eight books in there.  Ended up using just the MERM and the conversion book.  Guy next to me had a full size suitcase.


----------



## youngmotivatedengineer (Oct 5, 2017)

Ramnares P.E. said:


> Backpack with maybe eight books in there.  Ended up using just the MERM and the conversion book.  Guy next to me had a full size suitcase.


This could vary based on discipline. For Civil Construction, there are 8 design standards, and then you figure 1 or 2 general references for morning,  and possibly 1 or 2 general references for afternoon,  along with any topic specific reference books. That can easily be around 15 books.


----------



## ruggercsc (Oct 5, 2017)

Good Luck to everyone.

I am so glad that I am not taking a single exam of any type this month, including any type of certification exam, CEU/PDH type of exam, physical exam (prostate exam was last month), or stupid facebook exam my wife always make me take (i.e. "if you were a flower what type of flower would you be").  I will be thinking of you on test day (not really).


----------



## User1 (Oct 5, 2017)

ruggercsc said:


> Good Luck to everyone.
> 
> I am so glad that I am not taking a single exam of any type this month, including any type of certification exam, CEU/PDH type of exam, physical exam (prostate exam was last month), or stupid facebook exam my wife always make me take (i.e. "if you were a flower what type of flower would you be").  I will be thinking of you on test day (not really).


but you will be, because SPAM


----------



## ruggercsc (Oct 5, 2017)

thejulie_PE said:


> but you will be, because SPAM


So True.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Oct 5, 2017)

youngmotivatedengineer said:


> This could vary based on discipline. For Civil Construction, there are 8 design standards, and then you figure 1 or 2 general references for morning,  and possibly 1 or 2 general references for afternoon,  along with any topic specific reference books. That can easily be around 15 books.


I had a few more than 15.  Some I used but didn't think I would need to, and some I didn't use that I thought I would.  One I wanted to use but decided at the last minute not to bring.  &lt;&lt;Note to self - bring that this time&gt;&gt;


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 5, 2017)

I definitely had a full sized suitcase with me. It's been mentioned already, but some disciplines definitely need something to bring all their references/codes in. Structural people unite!


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 5, 2017)

Also be sure to think about what food you want to bring with you day of. I went with a lunch that didn't need to be heated (it was a lentil salad recipe over greens that didn't necessarily need to be refrigerated either), and what snacks you might want that aren't loud to eat. Also, drinks! Including the first drink you'll have after you're done with the exam, if ya catch my drift.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Oct 5, 2017)

I'm torn between my post exam options.  I will be about 3 hours from home, but have some friends who will be there tailgating that weekend, so I could just stay overnight again, or we have a friend who is having a party the next morning/afternoon, so I can drive the 3 hours back and have my drink at home.  Last time I was quite respectable and only had two &lt;beer stine&gt;&gt; glasses of wine.


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 5, 2017)

vhab49 said:


> I'm torn between my post exam options.  I will be about 3 hours from home, but have some friends who will be there tailgating that weekend, so I could just stay overnight again, or we have a friend who is having a party the next morning/afternoon, so I can drive the 3 hours back and have my drink at home.  Last time I was quite respectable and only had two &lt;beer stine&gt;&gt; glasses of wine.


Oh man, if it were me, I probably wouldn't be super excited about a 3 hour drive back home after the exam. I had about an hour (with traffic), and I couldn't wait for it to be done! My brain was zapped.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Oct 6, 2017)

Not thrilled about the drive back either way.  The other issue is that test day is also my birthday, and I'd kinda like to spend a wee bit of time with my family.  Although I have already told them I will be observing my birthday in November this year.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Oct 6, 2017)

leggo PE said:


> Also be sure to think about what food you want to bring with you day of. I went with a lunch that didn't need to be heated (it was a lentil salad recipe over greens that didn't necessarily need to be refrigerated either), and what snacks you might want that aren't loud to eat. Also, drinks! Including the first drink you'll have after you're done with the exam, if ya catch my drift.


Might want to check about snacks.

The site I tested at didn't even allow gum.


----------



## User1 (Oct 6, 2017)

Ramnares P.E. said:


> Might want to check about snacks.
> 
> The site I tested at didn't even allow gum.


what! how did you survive???? I had a granola bar. I wouldn't have survived without refuel options!!!!!


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Oct 6, 2017)

I finished over an hour early so it didn't bother me that much.  I was also fortunate to be pretty familiar with the test location so I found a great Chinese food place and decompressed before heading into the afternoon


----------



## Manyyearslater (Oct 6, 2017)

You can bring water into the test however they require that you put your water bottle on the floor and not on the table.  4 hours is a long time to sit and not use the restroom (at least for some of us) so try and not drink too much water and/or coffee in the morning because you will use up valuable test time using the restroom.


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 6, 2017)

Wait, what? No snacks? That's crazy! I think you could get in trouble for noisy snacks (think packaging, and crunch factor), but you could definitely have them. Ditto to water bottles needed to be put on the floor.

Food and water were big deals for me. I always have a mid-morning and mid-afternoon snack, so I knew I was going to need them for the exam. I would have been one hangry exam taker otherwise.

I also took bathroom breaks. That was way better for me than being uncomfortably dehydrated or holding it. It's only a couple of minutes. Hopefully that's not the difference between you finishing the exam or not.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Oct 6, 2017)




----------



## ptatohed (Oct 7, 2017)

For the CA exams (Seismic and Survey), since they are only 2.5 hours, I was ok with no snacks, drinks, or bathroom breaks.  But if you did want a drink or a snack, you had to raise your hand and ask.  They would make you get up and walk to the outside aisle, consume your drink/snack, and then go back to your seat.  I did without (due to time).  But now the exams are CBT so I am not sure how that has changed?

For the 8-hr PE (and even the FE), I could not make it without going to the bathroom at least once per 4 hours.  Probably dumb but I gave up the time for each 4 hour period (once am, once PM) to go to the bathroom.  As for snacks, I don't think I had any.  As for water, I think they let you have water but you had to keep it on the floor.  I think that is what I did.


----------



## nmaevh (Oct 8, 2017)

youngmotivatedengineer said:


> This could vary based on discipline. For Civil Construction, there are 8 design standards, and then you figure 1 or 2 general references for morning,  and possibly 1 or 2 general references for afternoon,  along with any topic specific reference books. That can easily be around 15 books.


For civil construction I had one backpack and that was it. I had a binder that encompassed a lot of topics that I mainly used in addition to the CERM.


----------



## nmaevh (Oct 8, 2017)

Manyyearslater said:


> You can bring water into the test however they require that you put your water bottle on the floor and not on the table.  4 hours is a long time to sit and not use the restroom (at least for some of us) so try and not drink too much water and/or coffee in the morning because you will use up valuable test time using the restroom.


I took the test 8 months pregnant. At least I had an obvious reason to use the restroom so many times. Otherwise they would probably have to check the restroom for contraband material  Definitely wasted valuable time going back and forth in a large room.


----------



## txjennah PE (Oct 9, 2017)

Thanks! I can't believe it's almost here! I've put in a lot more study time than the first time around, but I am still really anxious! I think I will spend the next two weeks loading up on problems.


----------



## User1 (Oct 9, 2017)

I definitely got up to pee. at about 2.5 hours in, I needed to stand up anyway! Good luck! Try to do things that help calm your anxiety and definitely do not study the night before, dare I say 2 nights before!!


----------



## User1 (Oct 9, 2017)

nmaevh said:


> I took the test 8 months pregnant. At least I had an obvious reason to use the restroom so many times. Otherwise they would probably have to check the restroom for contraband material  Definitely wasted valuable time going back and forth in a large room.


yikes! go you! I would probably have requested to sit adjacent to the restroom in some super secret special accommodations so I could be efficient in my relief! lol!


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 9, 2017)

ptatohed said:


> For the CA exams (Seismic and Survey), since they are only 2.5 hours, I was ok with no snacks, drinks, or bathroom breaks.  But if you did want a drink or a snack, you had to raise your hand and ask.  They would make you get up and walk to the outside aisle, consume your drink/snack, and then go back to your seat.  I did without (due to time).  But now the exams are CBT so I am not sure how that has changed?


It's the same, except probably worse since you are in Prometric center. You have to raise your hand and then wait to sign out, and then sign back in, all while the clock is running. I recommend trying to last that whole time without taking a break.

Though, yeah, I got very thirsty and mildly hungry while also having to use the restroom during those exams. Probably two (seismic + surveying) of the more uncomfortable experiences in my life.


----------



## User1 (Oct 9, 2017)

leggo PE said:


> It's the same, except probably worse since you are in Prometric center. You have to raise your hand and then wait to sign out, and then sign back in, all while the clock is running. I recommend trying to last that whole time without taking a break.
> 
> Though, yeah, I got very thirsty and mildly hungry while also having to use the restroom during those exams. Probably two (seismic + surveying) of the more uncomfortable experiences in my life.


EW and my fingers dont ever want to fingerprint right at prometric. i'm like i'll let you come in the bathroom with me if you just let me pee and come back without spending 5 minutes trying to get my fingerprint to read on the way in and out.


----------



## youngmotivatedengineer (Oct 10, 2017)

At NJIT in New Jersey, they used to have someone srationed in the mens bathroom  (during the rest period) to make sure you don't talk to one another.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Oct 10, 2017)

leggo PE said:


> Oh man, if it were me, I probably wouldn't be super excited about a 3 hour drive back home after the exam. I had about an hour (with traffic), and I couldn't wait for it to be done! My brain was zapped.


Same here, I was stuck in traffic for about 90 min on my way home. The mental exhaustion was bad but the worst part is being alone with my thoughts and anxieties about the test and no outlet for release.


----------



## caychanh (Oct 10, 2017)

I studied so much the past few months, but now that its almost test day I'm not sure what I learned anymore.  Hopefully I can put everything together these last few weeks while I organize my binders and textbooks with flag notes.   Good luck everyone


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 12, 2017)

Don't worry, @caychanh! It wasn't all for waste. It's there in your head! Try not to get too nervous about it. Confidence is key!


----------



## P-E (Oct 12, 2017)

Ramnares P.E. said:


> Backpack with maybe eight books in there.  Ended up using just the MERM and the conversion book.  Guy next to me had a full size suitcase.


Most of us had the suitcase.   It felt like terminal B at Logan.


----------



## User1 (Oct 13, 2017)

our test location was at a building in the fairgrounds. all of us standing in line with our suitcases and people driving by...I wonder sometimes what scenarios they made up in their heads as to why all these people were in line with suitcases going into the fairgrounds before the sun came up.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 13, 2017)

This guy had a pretty humorous take on examinee observations. LOL



bingcrosbyb said:


> EE - Power. "You sunk my battleship."
> 
> *Preparation Time/Materials:* 250 total hours. 5 textbooks, prep coursework notebook, 2 notebooks of graduate class material, calculators, snacks, rolling suitcase.
> 
> ...


----------



## utilityeng (Oct 16, 2017)

Our test was supposed to be at a fair grounds, but when I received my exam authorization, it had been switched about 10 miles away to a hotel. Works for me! I'll be staying there the night before and they have places to eat at the hotel, so should have time to get some lunch during the break.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Oct 16, 2017)

utilityeng said:


> Our test was supposed to be at a fair grounds, but when I received my exam authorization, it had been switched about 10 miles away to a hotel. Works for me! I'll be staying there the night before and they have places to eat at the hotel, so should have time to get some lunch during the break.


Which state is this?


----------



## utilityeng (Oct 16, 2017)

RBHeadge PE said:


> Which state is this?


Florida, Orlando area.

When filling out my application paperwork, the test location was listed as Osceola Heritage Park in Kissimmee per the NCEES website. It wasn't until I received my exam authorization last week that I realized it had changed to a DoubleTree hotel in Orlando, 16 miles away from the original location.

Glad I looked at my authorization earlier rather than later!


----------



## utilityeng (Oct 16, 2017)

Now come to think of it, I started filling out my app pretty early, like around January, so it's likely that what I was seeing was the location of the April test.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc (Oct 17, 2017)

nmaevh said:


> I took the test 8 months pregnant. At least I had an obvious reason to use the restroom so many times. Otherwise they would probably have to check the restroom for contraband material  Definitely wasted valuable time going back and forth in a large room.


You are my hero. Awesome!


----------



## Voomie (Oct 25, 2017)

Soon you'll be walking out of the exam like.






Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE (Oct 26, 2017)

What a beautiful sight:


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 26, 2017)

Voomie said:


> Soon you'll be walking out of the exam like.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


or...


----------



## Apothe (Oct 26, 2017)

Don't bring the fitbit!


----------



## Voomie (Oct 26, 2017)

Apothe said:


> Don't bring the fitbit!


How else will I track my steps while I pace around anxiously during lunch?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1 (Oct 26, 2017)

Voomie said:


> How else will I track my steps while I pace around anxiously during lunch?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


trick question bc you're not taking the exam


----------



## Voomie (Oct 26, 2017)

Shhh the forum doesn't know that.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2017)

.


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 31, 2017)

youngmotivatedengineer said:


> At NJIT in New Jersey, they used to have someone srationed in the mens bathroom  (during the rest period) to make sure you don't talk to one another.


Adult Diapers eliminate the need for rest room breaks. true story


----------



## Voomie (Oct 31, 2017)

Ew. I wanted to pass but not that bad.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## youngmotivatedengineer (Oct 31, 2017)

NJmike PE said:


> Adult Diapers eliminate the need for rest room breaks. true story


Or using the long lunch break. It was funny, after lunch there was about 5 minutes gap between instructions and when actual exam started. They said if you have to go bathroom go now while we have 5 minutes to wait.  At least 20-30 people left to use the bathroom.


----------

